# Role Models, And Higher Learning



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

1. Chicago Cubs outfielder Andre Dawson on being a role model:
* "I wan' all dem kids to do what I do, to look up to me. I wan' all the
kids to copulate me."
*
2. New Orleans Saint RB George Rogers when asked about the upcoming season:
* "I want to rush for 1,000 or 1,500 yards, whichever comes first.."
*
3. And, upon hearing Joe Jacobi of the 'Skin's say:
* "I'd run over my own mother to win the Super Bowl,"
Matt Millen of the Raiders said: "To win, I'd run over Joe's Mom, too."
*
4. Torrin Polk, University of Houston receiver, on his coach, John Jenkins:
* "He treat us like mens. He let us wear earrings.."
*
5. Football commentator and former player Joe Theismann:
* "Nobody in football should be called a genius. A genius is a guy like
Norman Einstein."
*
6. Senior basketball player at the University of Pittsburgh :
* "I'm going to graduate on time, no matter how long it takes.."
* (Now that is beautiful)

7. Bill Peterson, a Florida State football coach:
* "You guys line up alphabetically by height.."
And, "You guys pair up in groups of three, and then line up in a circle."
*
8. Boxing promoter Dan Duva on Mike Tyson going to prison:
* "Why would anyone expect him to come out smarter? He went to prison for
three years, not Princeton .."
*
9. Stu Grimson, Chicago Blackhawks left wing, explaining why he keeps a
color photo of himself above his locker:
* "That's so when I forget how to spell my name, I can still find my
clothes."
*
10. Lou Duva, veteran boxing trainer, on the Spartan training regimen of
heavyweight Andrew Golota:
* "He's a guy who gets up at six o'clock in the morning, regardless of
what time it is."
*
11. Chuck Nevitt, North Carolina State basketball player, explaining to
Coach Jim Valvano why he appeared nervous at practice:
* "My sister's expecting a baby, and I don't know if I'm going to be an
uncle or an aunt.*

12. Frank Layden, Utah Jazz president, on a former player:
* "I asked him, 'Son, what is it with you? Is it ignorance or apathy?'
He said, 'Coach, I don't know and I don't care.'"
*
13. Shelby Metcalf, basketball coach at Texas A&M, recounting what he told
a player who received four F's and one D:
* "Son, looks to me like you're spending too much time on one subject."
*
14. In the words of NC State great Charles Shackelford:
* "I can go to my left or right, I am amphibious."
*
15. Former Houston Oilers coach Bum Phillips when asked by Bob Costas why
he takes his wife on all the road trips,
* Phillips responded: "Because she's too ugly to kiss good-bye."
*


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


>


our heros right?


----------

